# Where Do I Find Parts??



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

I did dumb thing and forgot to drain the water from my outside foldown kitchen faucet and it apparently froze. Last trip out there was a small drip from behind the faucet. After removing I found a small crack along the threads. My dealer is 100 mile away and they said they can order and ship me one to the tune of $42.00 plus shipping. It is just a simple plastic (cheap) faucet. Has anyone found an outlet for aftermarket parts? I am willing to replace it with something other than factory but haven't bee able to find anything close. Tried Lowes, Home Depot, local mobile home supply with no luck.
Has anyone run into this situation?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

These are pretty standard parts in the RV industry. You could try a more local RV dealer (non-Outback) if you've got one. You could try a Camping World or equivalent or look online for a replacement.

Ed


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I checked Camping World online and couldn't find it in white.
I did find a chrome one however.

See it Here!
All of $13.50


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just did a search...try: rv shower valve or rv shower faucet...you can include the color you're looking for in the search

Here's a place that has them in white as well as other colors clicky here

Ebay has them too









Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You might try a local mobile home supply store. One of our local ones carries RV supplies and replacement parts. Just a thought!
Darlene


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We just bought our first outback 2005 23rs and during the pdi we had a leaky faucet. The dealer replaced it from a new puma so i would assume it is a pretty standard part


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Boating supply store perhaps??


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Check WalMart, hardwares, I've seen parts all different locations and usually cheaper than dealers!

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Although I have found similiar parts here at Walmart in Canada, if may be worhwhile having alook around there.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dbauers.

I have the same problem. Ended up taking the faucet off the wall and letting it drip into a pot on my last trip out. Unfortunately, the faucets Jim and Dawn showed aren't quite it. The one through the wall for the outside faucet has the fitting coming straight out of the casing (?) and the ones shown are regular faucets. I'm looking for one myself so if I find it, I'll let you know.

Scott


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL
I had the same problem.
MY dealer replaced mine under warrenty with no arguement.
Must be a standard part, Not expensive I bet.
Bill


----------



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> dbauers.
> 
> I have the same problem. Ended up taking the faucet off the wall and letting it drip into a pot on my last trip out. Unfortunately, the faucets Jim and Dawn showed aren't quite it. The one through the wall for the outside faucet has the fitting coming straight out of the casing (?) and the ones shown are regular faucets. I'm looking for one myself so if I find it, I'll let you know.
> 
> Scott


Exactly, mine is the same way coming out of the center. PLEASE let me know if you find one and I wil do the same......Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Unfortunately, the faucets Jim and Dawn showed aren't quite it. The one through the wall for the outside


Hey, I knew that.....Just making sure you were paying attention


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

dbauers said:


> I did dumb thing and forgot to drain the water from my outside foldown kitchen faucet and it apparently froze. Last trip out there was a small drip from behind the faucet. After removing I found a small crack along the threads. My dealer is 100 mile away and they said they can order and ship me one to the tune of $42.00 plus shipping. It is just a simple plastic (cheap) faucet. Has anyone found an outlet for aftermarket parts? I am willing to replace it with something other than factory but haven't bee able to find anything close. Tried Lowes, Home Depot, local mobile home supply with no luck.
> Has anyone run into this situation?


Is there no dealers closer to you that sell any Keystone products my dealer said any place that sells keystone can do warranty work on it. They should also be able to get the right parts as well.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dbauers









If you get a Keystone part number, I would be happy to price the faucet with my dealer and ship it to you when it comes in


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

My Outside kitchen did not have one I have been robbed.

Jeff


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> Is there no dealers closer to you that sell any Keystone products my dealer said any place that sells keystone can do warranty work on it. They should also be able to get the right parts as well.
> 
> Scott


 Unfortunately, at least in my case, it is not a warranty item as it happened because I left water in it after a winter trip. Blew everything out, but forgot the outside faucet. The lines to the back of the faucet come off the top of the kitchen faucet lines so the water stays in the loop to the faucet and doesn't drain by opening the outside drains. Oh well, ya live and loin.

Scott


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wondering what the final resolution was to the faucet problem? I dewinterized my OB this weekend and found the same problem (I forgot to blow out the outside faucet and it cracked). The only replacements I'm finding do not have a straight water supply spout. They are either up or down.

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I did the same thing my first year I winterized the 29bhs. Lost the faucet also and had to pay the $42 plus shipping to replace. Luckily it was the only fallout. This year I spent extra time with the 5'er and I didn't lose anything this year.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I ended up buying a $20 laundry room faucet by Glacier Bay from Home Depot and just took the neck/spout off. It worked fine and the good news is that it's much better quality (brass, not plastic plumbing). Although, I'm not sure I have any knuckles left after working under the sink!









Gilligan must be very tiny.


----------



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you have a SKU # for the faucet from H/D? What did you screw in place of the neck you removed or will the brass quick disconnect screw on??


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

I bought a faucet at Home Depot made by Glacier Bay (part# 385-014G) that is called a laundry faucet. The quick connect that was supplied on the outside fits perfectly onto the new faucet, once I took off the faucet neck.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Correction: I forgot...I needed to buy a "reducer" from the faucet to the quick disconnect. It extends the faucet by about an inch, but still fits when folded up. Sorry! Completely forgot.


----------

